# صيـــــــــاد النــــــاس



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2010)

(( لكل خادم يخدم المسيح ))​

هذه القصص من كتاب اسمه 
صيـــــاد النــاس ​​إعداد راهب من جبل الانباأنطونيوس
(لم يرد هذا الراهب ذكر اسمه)

" فقال يسوع لسمعان .. من الآن تكون تصطاد الناس "
(لوقا 10:5)
" هلم ورائي فأجعلكما صيادي الناس "
(متى 19:4)

​
1- صياد الناس​
ذهبا إثنين لاصطياد سمك من إحدى الترع, وكان أحدهما ولد صغير والآخر رجل كبير.
اصطاد الولد الصغير سمكاً كثيراً, وأما الرجل فلم يصطاد شيئاً.
فذهب الرجل إلى الولد ليسأله عن سبب ذلك رغماً من استعدادات الرجل من حيث طُعم السمك والسنارة وغيرها.

وأكثر من ذلك أن يتار المياه كان يمر على الرجل قبل وصوله للفتى.
فقال له الولد:
" إنك تصطاد وأنت واقف على شاطئ الترعة فتلقي بظلك على المياه’ فيراك السمك ويهرب منك. 
أما أنا فمختبأ وراء الحشائش فلا يراني السمك فاصطاد سمكاً كثيراً. "
​
صديقي:
​هل عملت السر وراء الصيد الوفير؟
لابد لصياد الناس أن يختفي ويظهر المسيح لكي يحصل على الصيد الوفير.​
من أجل هذا قال الرب لبطرس:
"من الآن تكون تصطاد الناس" (لوقا 10:5)
ولقد استطاع بطرس أن يصطاد بشبكة وعظة ثلاثة آلاف نفس من الناس بعظة واحدة لأنه أختفي ليظهر المسيح.

ولقد استطاع المعمدان أن يهئ للرب شعباً مستعداً لأنه أختفي ليظهر المسيح معلناً أنه:
"ينبغي أن ذلك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص" (يوحنا 30:3)
وإذا قرأت إنجيل يوحنا ورسائله الثلاث التي كتبها لن تجد أسمه مكتوباً فيها بالمرة وذلك لأنه أختفي ليظهر المسيح.

وحتى عندما استهل سفر الرؤيا بذكر أسمه وكان هو الرسول الوحيد الباقي على قيد الحياة من بين الرسل جميعاً. كان قد اقترب من المائة من عمره.

وبرغم كل ذلك لم يصف نفسه بلقب رسول بل قال: "أنا يوحنا أخوكم" (رؤ 9:1). ولقد تعمد أن يخفي اسمه ليظهر مسيحه.​​عزيزي الخادم:
لن تستطيع أن تكون صياداً ماهراً للناس إلا إذا اختفيت أنت ليظهر المسيح.​​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*

شكرا جدا جدا
موضوع جميل جدا
ســـلآم ونعمه

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> *شكرا جدا جدا
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ســـلآم ونعمه*


 
الشكر لردك الرائع استاذ نهيسى

ربنا يباركك​


----------

